# Iwagumi layout 5 months re-view



## lnguyen (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello everyone !

My name is Larry, I have been on this forum for more than a year but this is the first time I try to show my tank's photo here, hope you will enjoy it 

***Updated tank info:

20 gallon long :30x12x12 inches
CO2: Yes
Light 4xt5 12 hour per day
Filter Eheim 2215

August 27: Tank at first day, my idea was simply, an iwagumi style with dwarf hair grass at the background and monte carlo at the fore ground...


27-8 by LongK Lockhart, on Flickr

September 10: Tank was heavily attacked my algae 


10-9 by LongK Lockhart, on Flickr

November 14: Still heavily affected by algae, the monte carlo suffered from algae, however, dwarf hair grass seems to grow well, so I decided to remove the dividers and let the grass grow to the foreground


14-11 by LongK Lockhart, on Flickr

December 12: After changed the light bulbs earlier in November, algae seem to grow slower and getting in control. This picture was taken right after a maintenance.


My aquarium layout 2015 by LongK Lockhart, on Flickr

So ... that was my tanks in almost 5 months. I think I got the best moment of its already (the one taken at December 12). I will re-scape this tank as soon as I got a tank to store the shrimps 

Thanks for viewing my tank!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice layout. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

I also like the layout! How long are the lights on for?


----------



## lnguyen (Nov 23, 2014)

planter said:


> Nice layout. Thanks for sharing


Thanks planter


----------



## lnguyen (Nov 23, 2014)

gtgwin said:


> I also like the layout! How long are the lights on for?


thanks gtgwin, I leave the light for 12 hours/day from 9am-9pm, I think it's one reason for the algae to grow


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

The layout is very nice. You really need to cut down on the lighting schedule though. 4 t5's on a shallow tank like a 20 long is already insane hahah.

I would raise the light of the tank by hanging it and setting your lights to 6 hours. if you dont have any algae, you can go to 7 but i wouldnt push it past that.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

arturo said:


> The layout is very nice. You really need to cut down on the lighting schedule though. 4 t5's on a shallow tank like a 20 long is already insane hahah.
> 
> I would raise the light of the tank by hanging it and setting your lights to 6 hours. if you dont have any algae, you can go to 7 but i wouldnt push it past that.


Agreed!

Forgot about this thread, I'm normally not a fan of iwagumi layouts but I really like this one!


----------



## lnguyen (Nov 23, 2014)

arturo said:


> The layout is very nice. You really need to cut down on the lighting schedule though. 4 t5's on a shallow tank like a 20 long is already insane hahah.
> 
> I would raise the light of the tank by hanging it and setting your lights to 6 hours. if you dont have any algae, you can go to 7 but i wouldnt push it past that.


Thanks Arturo, I agree too... I will try to cut the light down to 6 hours a day and see how things go


----------

